# Good vs bad experieces with 2.0 CTD !



## CRUZEWANT2HAVE (Nov 2, 2015)

New to the site and diesel and wondering if y'all can share your inputs with good and bad experiences with 2.0 CTD and what to watch out for or need to upgrade (for better reliability). 
I want to buy this car for daily commute, thx for responds in advance


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Engine and powertrain...not one complaint.

Mylink/electrical.....acts weird and freezes/reboots etc.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I have almost 6000 km with my 2015 ctd, i have the car since end of July, all good so far, just looking to do a good rust protection before snow will kick in, it's an excellent vehicle for highway and long distances, not for short trips and requiere good quality diesel fuel. You'll need a Scangauge too, a must to have device to monitor your soot weight and regeneration status, there is a member here who's testing this device which is already prooved and used by many members, including me.
It's a very nice vehicle if you take a good care of it. Welcome to CTD family 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Quirk with Phone losing Bluetooth connectivity every two days....but I think that's the phone and not the car. Because after rebooting the phone the car picks it right back up.

As far as the rest. If it remains reliable long tern....I'd remain really happy with the car. The ride, power, mileage, and comfort was well worth the price to buy it new. No gripes at all. And that's after 10 years driving a diesel Mercedes every day. The car I believe sets the bar for reliability.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

90000 miles, great car 50 mpg avg. Had EGR valve go out at 52000 miles and battery die at 80000. But other than great car. Still on original tires and brakes


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Love it, coming up on last free service.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I love it!

The only thing i will change is the stock tires, too oriented toward fuel economy, not enough grip for me and they cry way too much for just a lil aggressive driving. :wacko:

I will probably make a Thread about that when i get the new tires.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Great car. Just hit 21,000km (13048 miles) and the only problem I've had was the front side marker light on the bumper break off, didn't even hit anything. The snap on it just broke off and they said it's a common thing and they replaced it no problem. I really like the way it handles. It's probably the most manual feeling automatic transmission you've ever driven and probably will ever drive. I haven't had to top up the DEF fluid yet and it doesn't look like I will have to anytime soon, the level on my ScanGauge still says it's full.

Fuel mileage is fantastic, especially on the highway. I went on a highway roadtrip out east (I live in Ontario), and I was getting anywhere from 56 - 58 mpg highway. With a 59 liter tank that equaled up to around 1100km - 1200km (680 - 740 miles) per tank.

As pacolino had mentioned, I was the one who initiated the testing of the ScanGauge II with the Diesel Cruze. It's a great unit for the price, you can't go wrong. It can monitor all of the neccesary readings such as regeneration status, soot level, engine/tranny temps, oil temp and PSI, boost PSI, etc etc. Check out this thread if you're interested: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I have not had any problems with my CTD...14K miles and nothing really to complain about...well I guess I could mention that I wish the doors wouldn't try to close on you when your getting out of the car...you have to open then all he way open and hold them for a second or they close on you...but sure do like driving the CTD...love the power and fuel mileage..getting 720 miles a tank full and that just driving to work and local.


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

43k on mine.. Heres the bad... I have problems with the MyLink radio randomly shutting off. Already had my O2 sensor replaced, took 2 months for them to get one for me. Now I'm driving around with a CEL because the heater on my DEF tank went bad so they are trying to get me that part, waiting for 2+ weeks now on that. Stock tires suck, i do live in WI so Blizzaks are a must!

I must say I do love the car even though it gives me trouble. I used to have a 2010 Jetta TDI M/T, I do kind of miss having a manual but the remote start from my phone makes up for it!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Love my car, over 2 years and 27,000 miles and no complaints. 

My only service was a faulty glow plug replaced under warranty at 26k. Dealer also did sticky steering and neg. bat cable TSB's. Painless uneventful service. 

I even tow a 5x8 utility trailer occasionally. I don't even notice it's there.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Love my car, over 2 years and 27,000 miles and no complaints.
> 
> My only service was a faulty glow plug replaced under warranty at 26k. Dealer also did sticky steering and neg. bat cable TSB's. Painless uneventful service.
> 
> I even tow a 5x8 utility trailer occasionally. I don't even notice it's there.


just remember when your backing up!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

CRUZEWANT2HAVE said:


> New to the site and diesel and wondering if y'all can share your inputs with good and bad experiences with 2.0 CTD and what to watch out for or need to upgrade (for better reliability).
> I want to buy this car for daily commute, thx for responds in advance


if you do a lot of highway you will be very impressed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Karik06 said:


> 43k on mine.. Heres the bad... I have problems with the MyLink radio randomly shutting off. Already had my O2 sensor replaced, took 2 months for them to get one for me. Now I'm driving around with a CEL because the heater on my DEF tank went bad so they are trying to get me that part, waiting for 2+ weeks now on that. Stock tires suck, i do live in WI so Blizzaks are a must!
> 
> I must say I do love the car even though it gives me trouble. I used to have a 2010 Jetta TDI M/T, I do kind of miss having a manual but the remote start from my phone makes up for it!



Hi Karik06, 

I'm glad you love your Cruze, but I apologize for the recent concerns you have been experiencing! If you should need any additional assistance with the MyLink, feel free to send me a private message. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. I would be happy to look into this more for you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Had a loose intake hose which led to a DPF full of soot (90 grams) and probably caused the rest of my emission issues (new DPF sensor, NOx sensor, catalytic conveter, all under warranty of course). Other than that I have no complaints at 23k miles.

Excellent car for highway driving. With traffic everyday on the parkway and around town I average 43mpg which is double what I used to get! Took a trip from NJ to FL and avg'd 50mpg at 70-80mph. Remote start from my keys/phone is great. No issues with MyLink at all. Pretty much has everything you need and then some! A scangauge is a nice addition, too.


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Great real world mileage. Getting 38+ 98% city. But it's not stop and go. Stop and go would drop it a lot. Filling up half as often is amazing. My last car did 300 miles per tank. The 600 mile tank in the city is awesome.

The throttle delay is horrendous. Getting used to it is not a solution. Also the neutral shift when idle is doubly annoying and from a tuners standpoint utterly pointless. Maybe it's for trans life. 

I am very satisfied regardless.

I bought the car for an automatic with the best possible mpg (for a lazy dd). If you drive more in the city get the 1.4T 6 speed Eco. My wife has one, it does better in the city than my diesel. If you do more highway, diesel is fantastic. Both get nearly identical mpg from my experience. But the 1.4 will have cheaper and less maintenance.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 141K miles on mine and it's been a great car, I love it. I've only had minor a couple little things go wrong with it. The wheel bearings were the biggest issue at 60K miles, but that has nothing to do with it being a diesel. The DPF gets a bit picky after 115K miles, but if you have a scangauge and know what to look for, it remains reliable. I wrote a couple detailed reviews at 50K and 100K on this forum if you want to get into minute details of my first 100K. Welcome to the forum. You will love the car!


----------



## CRUZEWANT2HAVE (Nov 2, 2015)

*Wow* what a feed back, thanks y'all. will need to read up on Scangauge :th_salute:


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry I can't be so positive on my experience. At 59K miles and 15 months I traded my CTD in and bought a gasser, not a GM. Too many CEL's, 2 NOX sensors, 1 particulate matter sensor, complete DEF tank replacement due to another sensor and 36 hours later back for the same DEF heat sensor that was bad. The DEF tank was $800 and came with a 12K warranty, geeze a few months and I might buy another one. Mileage was great, averaged 39 MPG and got as high as 64 on a trip. Power was excellent and I liked the trans. Con's for me were: engine uses a BELT, IMO should be a chain do you think anyone would feel the added vibration and noise in a diesel? $$$$ another added future cost. My Link stinks and your phones won't stay linked or even work sometime. Tires and wheels are nothing special but a spare tire would be nice. Too short of a warranty on emission equipment so beware it can get costly very quickly, $1400 in one month for me plus the $500 payment, almost $2K to drive a Cruze in one month...buy a gas model, save a ton of cash you won't get a premium at trade in, typical for any and all GM products. Overall a well equipt car that seemed perfect at one time, I got a lemon that GM wouldn't stand behind past the written warranty. IMPO, I drive a diesel pickup that is non DEF and would never buy any vehicle that uses a DEF system again. 
.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

My 2014 CTD has had a great start from delivery till about 15K miles. The 15-25K mile range was littered with sensor problems which seem to have been worked out as new/revised parts were swapped in. neither dealer that my car has been to (one in OR, one in PA) ever get all the basics right on simple services. Either the DEF isn't refilled or the tire pressure sensors don't get relearned after the rotation.

The drive is great, I appreciate the Aisin transmission's smart downshifts when braking on hills and responsive shifts overall. Some people chafe against the torque management system. Basically, if you try to go from zero to heavy throttle, you get cut back acceleration for a second or two. If you start to pull out gently (we're talking half a second of gentle, just enough to prevent wheel spin), you can then zip out with great torque pull. I rarely find it an issue. 

The best things about the CTD are power, quiet highway ride, highway range, highway MPG and the available features. The so-so parts are MyLink (works fine most of the time but sometimes slow and occasionally has bigger problems), city MPG (about the same as my 2010 Malibu, a bigger car) and for some of us, reliability.

A good alternative to an appliance like car but possibly more bother than it is worth for some people.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

If you drive mostly on the highway you'll love the diesel. I drove mine to Albuquerque yesterday [85 miles each way] and got 62.9 mpg when I arrived there. I didn't do as well on the way home [52 mpg] but during the trip home I had my 10 th regen at 10,271 miles. My emission system seems to be working fine [fingers crossed] and I can't hardly believe the mileage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tunes said:


> If you drive mostly on the highway you'll love the diesel. I drove mine to Albuquerque yesterday [85 miles each way] and got 62.9 mpg when I arrived there. I didn't do as well on the way home [52 mpg] but during the trip home I had my 10 th regen at 10,271 miles. My emission system seems to be working fine [fingers crossed] and I can't hardly believe the mileage.


I have found the mileage in the DIC to be fairly accurate. Those are probably very close to the real numbers.


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

This comment about the throttle delay jives with my own experience -- if you don't plant the accelerator immediately, but after a second or two, it takes off like a rocket.

Other wise, I'd echo most of the good things said here. Basically, the engine is the best part of the car-- powerful & super-torquey, quiet at speed, solidly economical - & I personally find its business-like growl at lower speeds pretty addictive. Its also spacious (up front) and the ride is quiet, well controlled and absorbent, and has excellent brakes. All in all its phenomenal on the highway for such a compact car. Weaknesses (for me) are the less-than-talky steering, & lack of front end grip on sharp curves, both of which I hope to address when replacing the tires (which won't be soon). The combination of the heavy engine and lowered suspension means that very very occasionally the front end can run out of travel on big bumps. And the interior is a bit un-premium. But on the whole its a characterful, fun car to drive that so far has cost remarkably little. I've had zero problems at nearly 14K miles -- only visit to the dealer was for quick and almost free service @ 8K. I hope to run it for a quite a while


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

DEF heater and tank replaced at 53k, just had almost $1500 worth of sensors replaced in the rear of the vehicle including regen unit, NOX sensor, o2 sensor, rear pipe assembly.... I'm only at about 64k

This car is starting to concern me, if I'm going to be putting a couple grand into it every year, I'd rather have a gas car with less mileage and no issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

HarleyGTP said:


> DEF heater and tank replaced at 53k, just had almost $1500 worth of sensors replaced in the rear of the vehicle including regen unit, NOX sensor, o2 sensor, rear pipe assembly.... I'm only at about 64k
> 
> This car is starting to concern me, if I'm going to be putting a couple grand into it every year, I'd rather have a gas car with less mileage and no issues.


Sounds like your dealership is throwing parts at it. I have 141K miles on mine and the only sensor issue I had was at 61K which was EGT#2. Other than that, it's been flawless.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Sounds like your dealership is throwing parts at it. I have 141K miles on mine and the only sensor issue I had was at 61K which was EGT#2. Other than that, it's been flawless.


I agree, sounds like lousy dealership with shoddy techs. They are probably replacing sensors instead of what's causing all of the problems with the sensors like something as simple as an air leak somewhere causing the engine to make alot more soot.


----------

